# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to paste an image into the cell/comment

## excev

When you simply paste an image into Excel, it will be placed on the drawing layer "above" the cell grid, and this means that the image will always float. 

Option 1. To embed your picture into a spreadsheet, you can paste it into the comment box:
Add a comment to the cell.Right click the cell and select Show/Hide Comments. Right click the border of the comment and select Format comment.Open the Colors and Lines tab and select Fill effects from the Color drop down box.Select the picture tab and browse for the picture you want to insert.To keep the picture default aspect ratio, add a check mark to Lock Picture Aspect Ratio.Selected picture will be inserted as a background for the comment.
\1

You can also type text in the comment box as usual and it will be shown on top of the picture.

Option 2. Using add-ins. Since pasting pictures in comments has several shortcomings, another option is an add-in that allows to create comments as ordinary Word documents. In this case you need to add a note with a Word document and just paste your image there. (this add-in is XLnotes for those who are interested Disclosure: I'm related to the development of this add-in). 

\1

Option 3. Just pasting the image on the worksheet and aligning it (this feature is available in Excel 2007 and higher).
To align multiple pictures do the following:
Select the pictures that you want to align.Under Picture Tools, click the Format tab.In the Arrange group, click Align, and chosse one of the alignment options.
\1

----------


## romperstomper

Wild guess - you work for, or are, the creator of XLnotes?  :Wink:

----------


## excev

Yes, in my greetings post I said that i'm a developer of XLnotes and I hope it's relevant for the topic I've opened. (well, actually XLnotes was made to address the issue with pasting images in Excel) Should have stated it clearer.

----------

